# easton st epic



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

who shoots these arrow. can you give me the good and bad.

thanks,
brock


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

well i never have shot those but if they are made by easton they must be good


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

cali hunter said:


> who shoots these arrow. can you give me the good and bad.
> 
> thanks,
> brock


Good shooting arrows, i prefer the acc's over them but they shoot well..


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

MUzzy hunter do the acc work good for hunting


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

they work great for hunting. there is another good easton called acc kinetics but are hard to find and they are even nicer for hunting


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

acc's are a great arrow, but they break or bend easy. 

They[epics] shoot good, my cousin uses them.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

ok guys 1 more question do you think i should go with the 400 or 340. i shoot exactly 60 pouds right now. so if i want to go up do i have to buy new limbs or does bowtech give u more for free.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

most likey a 400 but i need to know ur draw length to


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

I shot them a few years ago and had my worst experience ever (stupid broadheads) but the arrows flew great but now I shoot maximas and like them a little more


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

Mach12 said:


> most likey a 400 but i need to know ur draw length to


my draw length is about 27 in


----------



## Alexs (Sep 14, 2008)

i have shot both epics and excels which are basically the same arrow and they were great durable as can be and relatively cheap


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

Alexs said:


> i have shot both epics and excels which are basically the same arrow and they were great durable as can be and relatively cheap


hey i was also thinking about the excels which arrow did you like more


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

3-39 which are 440's and in a regular arrow size it would be a 400 so either one is good


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

cali hunter said:


> MUzzy hunter do the acc work good for hunting



Yes they work fantastic for hunting, i have killed 3 caribou 2 moose and a blackbear with acc's...and let me tell you if they can kill animals like moose and bear consistantely they are good arrows, dont have them bend on me anyways...:nixon:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

cali hunter said:


> ok guys 1 more question do you think i should go with the 400 or 340. i shoot exactly 60 pouds right now. so if i want to go up do i have to buy new limbs or does bowtech give u more for free.


go with 400 spine


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I shoot the axis which are a little heavier and have different nocks and hidden inserts and I am absolutely impressed with them. they have alot of penetration and are extremely accurrate for such a small diameter. I don't think i will be shooting any other arrows for quite a while maybe the axis fmj's but I doubt I will shoot any other arrows for bowhunting.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cali hunter said:


> my draw length is about 27 in


you should be fine with 400's according to the easton arrow chart, but if you are shooting 68#-72# at a 28" draw length if you increase in draw length you will need to shoot 340's if that occurrs. one of our friends bought a full dozen of 400's and his draw length was an inch too long according to the chart because his arrows weren't shooting right so he bought 12 340's and he sold me his dozen of 400's for $90 and they were $120 brand new.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

well everybody i thank you all for your feedback.
but unfortunatlly i went with a different arrow the easton st excel.
only because these are cheaper and ive heard nothing bad about them.
once again thanks all


----------

